# Know a good woodworking school or course?



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone can suggest a woodworking school, course, retreat where I can learn more about woodworking from someone who knows? Suggestions, locations, websites appreciated. Open to travel in USA, Canada.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom, there's a fantastic one up here, within walking distance of my 'stash'. 
IPSFC
A kind of interesting thing about this school is they'd almost prefer that you _don't_ have previous experience...less bad habits to overcome I think is there point.
The work the students turn out is spectacular.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are a bunch listed in Fine Woodworking too Tom but your dollar would go farther up here right now and the NW coast is beautiful country. Bring rain gear.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Depending on what desert, I may be your nearest choice.
Tell me what you'd like to know about.


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

@DesertRatTom

2016 Woodworking Classes Schedule | David J. Marks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

here is one

New Page 1


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Tom whatever you want to learn you can find it on U-tube. I have learned more there in the
last three years than I have on my own in 40 years.


----------



## olliecooper (Jul 18, 2013)

Epic Woodworking in NH. Phil Lowe's Furniture Institute of Massachusetts. North Bennett Street School in Massachusetts. If you have any interest in Festool products, they have classes in Las Vegas, Indiana and North Carolina


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Lots of good schools out there. In Gatlinburg TN there is Arrowmont. A little ways down the road in Brasstown NC (my personal favorite) is John C Campbell Folk School. They teach just about anything and it is a farm setting so the folks taking the cooking class will feed you good country cooking from items grown on the farm. If you have any interest in Woodturning check out the schedule for Carolina Mountain Woodturners in Asheville. We meet once a month on the 3rd Saturday of each month and have demonstrators from all over the world teaching, visitors are always welcome. We also have hands on classes for members with the demonstrators as instructors (membership is $25 per year) and the classes run an average of about $30 (the club pays for most of the fees). For 8 hours with a world class turner that is really cheap. Berea Ky is a woodworkers dream. They have a college that teaches arts & crafts and some of the best woodworkers in the country have shops in town. If you vacation in this part of the world there is a lot of woodworking to make you happy. Ready to move yet ? lol

I forgot to add: Arrowmont & John C have on campus housing and if you travel in an RV there are abundant campgrounds available.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Tom what is it you are trying to learn?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

whimsofchaz said:


> Tom what is it you are trying to learn?


That is my problem. I am not quite sure what I want to learn. My casework is very good, I have a good grip on picture frames. I think beautiful boxes, fine furniture in hardwoods, how to select wood, advanced joinery, and in particular, finishing. Most of these areas are of interest, but I would like to watch someone really good at this kind of stuff. All the suggestions are of interest. I'm thinking a 5 day course so I can travel there, do the course, then meet my wife and spend some time being a tourist.


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Check out Rob Cosman. Great hand tool educator. Has his courses in Ontario in the summer.

Rob Cosman - Training the Hand Workshop


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll be in Kidron, Ohio later in July. Lots of woodworking there, anyone know a shop I could visit? It is Amish country and they make most of their living making furniture. There is also a hardware store there with all kinds of hand tools. I'll try to take a few photos to share of some of the old time stuff they have there.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Definitely tour an Amish shop while you are in Ohio. They are master craftsmen but they are a "closed" society so I don't know of them giving classes. The ones I have been in (PA) did not have the equipment that we are used to because they normally do not use electricity. Some are run by "water" power and are interesting. If you can find a Mennonite shop they do use electricity and are more talkative. Their work is outstanding. Have fun....


----------



## marc7101 (Jul 14, 2015)

Knot working said:


> Tom whatever you want to learn you can find it on U-tube. I have learned more there in the
> last three years than I have on my own in 40 years.


True story! Guys like Steve Ramsey (woodworking for mere mortals) have excellent youtube channels. Love to watch his videos


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Getting personal guidance and being able to ask questions make the hands on courses really attractive to anyone wanting to get to the next level.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I miss the old days when highs schools open there doors at night for adult education and you able to use there equipment. Big 20 inch planer and good joiner and good hardwood at good prices after milling in shop. I would sign up about $30 or $40 bucks for 6 weeks build what you wanted. To bad that went away.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I just thought of something do you think community colleges might teach a course on google sketch up or would they just teach cad software?


----------



## Gjoustra (Jun 12, 2017)

Tom,

I stumbled upon this guy on Youtube, now he teaches classes out in California. Pretty cool stuff and hes sponsored by Festool. 

Google search Jory Brigham Design. (I cant provide the link due being new)

Good luck!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gjoustra said:


> Tom,
> 
> I stumbled upon this guy on Youtube, now he teaches classes out in California. Pretty cool stuff and hes sponsored by Festool.
> 
> ...


 @Gjoustra Thank you. That's pretty close by and stuff for my wife to do while classes go on. :smile:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Had a friend who made some first class boxes, that he sold at craft shows, but eventually most of them sold by word of mouth, and craft stores started contacting him to get his stuff. He spend a week every summer in one of the schools, I 'think' it was/is Arrowmont, but not certain. In any event, he went every year, had a great time.


----------

